# Good, better, best RCR123A batteries and charger for soon to own Quark Mini 123



## FloridaGuy (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm now ready to order a QMini123 and from the other threads it appears that I can use rechargeables in it. Correct me if I'm wrong.

I've been reasonably happy with the Tenergy 18650 battery and charger that I came with my ZLH60 and I agree that it is nice to be able to just recharge and light up the world without having to throw anything away. The Tenergy batteries don't seem to be rated high like the AW batteries that I keep hearing accolades about but they seem to get the job done.

I would like to see a discussion about what is considered the good, better and best RCR123A batteries and chargers. Maybe the opinions will apply across the other Lithium based batteries as well. Do they? While all of us would always prefer the best, the best doesn't always offer the best value. Please help the uninitiated among us understand what it is the separates the good from the best and where it is worth paying for the premium stuff.

Thanks


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the Ultrafire WF-138 charger as it does both 3.0 and 3.6 volt RCR123's and always seems to quit at the right voltage. Not everyone has perfect luck with this model but mine is GTG. Also there is one ~$5 charger from DX that is a single cell charger and will do RCR123's as well as several other sizes. Despite it's low price it has turned out to be one of my most reliable chargers. 

Batteries AW or AW or well AW - Red label or Black label to make it simple. They are my favorite. Next choice are the blue label Ultrafires but things can get sticky if they are unprotected - some are and some aren't. Some are too large so if you want to keep it easy go with AW. Good choice on the Quark Mini also - one of my favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## tolkaze (Jun 14, 2010)

the Q Mini123 can run on RCR123, but it does run hot, and can't really be used for a long period of time. Not really recommended to run them with rechargeables, but you can, and a lot of us do. I found that some 16340's are too long to comfortably tighten the bezel down to turn it on... unless you mod the spring, you may not easily be able to turn the light on with some cells...

So as for quality, as mentioned, AW is usually highly recommended, as for suitability, I would try and go for the shortest protected cells available. Run time doesn't really matter that much, since you won't be able to run it on high till the cell runs out and even if you run a cell down, they are rechargeable, so chuck in another and keep going until you can charge.

As for the Tenergy, I like the LiFePO4 tenergy cells, they are slightly brighter than CR123 primaries but not as bright as Li-Ion (mine are 3.2 - 3.4v instead of 4.1 - 4.2v of li-ion), rechargeable, shorter than a standard RCR cell (no protection circuit) so you don't need to squeeze the cell, or twist too tight, and don't run as hot.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Jun 14, 2010)

tolkaze said:


> the Q Mini123 can run on RCR123, but it does run hot, and can't really be used for a long period of time. . . I found that some 16340's are too long to comfortably tighten the bezel down to turn it on... unless you mod the spring...



So is 16340 another way to describe a RCR123 battery or is there a difference between them?




tolkaze said:


> . . . I would try and go for the shortest protected cells available. Run time doesn't really matter that much, since you won't be able to run it on high till the cell runs out and even if you run a cell down, they are rechargeable, so chuck in another and keep going until you can charge.



I thought that you could run on high, at least for short periods. Apparently I misunderstood that. How do you know when a cell has "run down" enough to run it on high?




tolkaze said:


> As for the Tenergy, I like the LiFePO4 tenergy cells, they are slightly brighter than CR123 primaries but not as bright as Li-Ion (mine are 3.2 - 3.4v instead of 4.1 - 4.2v of li-ion), rechargeable, shorter than a standard RCR cell (no protection circuit) so you don't need to squeeze the cell, or twist too tight, and don't run as hot.



Are you mentioning Tenergy because they are a good choice or because I mentioned them? I only mentioned them because they are the only rechargables that I have and that only because 4Sevens was selling the ZLH60 with them as a set. Do these LiFePO4's require their own charger? Does the fact that they run on lower voltages mean that you can run the light on high without problems? Is the lack of a protection circuit any reason for concern?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Jun 14, 2010)

matrixshaman said:


> I like the Ultrafire WF-138 charger as it does both 3.0 and 3.6 volt RCR123's and always seems to quit at the right voltage. Not everyone has perfect luck with this model but mine is GTG. Also there is one ~$5 charger from DX that is a single cell charger and will do RCR123's as well as several other sizes. Despite it's low price it has turned out to be one of my most reliable chargers.
> 
> Batteries AW or AW or well AW - Red label or Black label to make it simple. They are my favorite. Next choice are the blue label Ultrafires but things can get sticky if they are unprotected - some are and some aren't. Some are too large so if you want to keep it easy go with AW. Good choice on the Quark Mini also - one of my favorites. :thumbsup:



When you describe the DX charger as reliable, does that mean that it will treat your batteries well, despite the low price or do you mean that it hasn't broken yet?

What is it that makes the AW batteries so desirable despite being double the price of the cheaper cells? Clearly they are worth it or people wouldn't be buying them but I want to know what makes them so desirable.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wrong forum. Moving to the Batteries section...


----------



## FloridaGuy (Jun 14, 2010)

Oops. You're right. Sorry.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Jun 14, 2010)

*best choice for Quark Mini - voltage question*

Yesterday I posted some questions (on *Good, better, best RCR123A batteries and charger for soon to own Quark Mini 123)* trying to figure out what is the proper type of rechargeable RCR123 battery and charger to get for my on-order Quark mini 123. I think it got disconnected from those that had responded when it was moved to the battery forum since my followup questions have gone unanswered (and people are so helpful here and this forum is too active to not get a reply)

I'm still confused as the the proper battery. I understand that it is OK to use the rechargables if you are careful. I am confused about the different types of rechargables, voltages and brands. Could someone please explain what voltage battery is most appropriate so as not to damage the light. If you could direct to a specific charger, that would be great too. I was directed to a ~$5 charger on DX but there are so many that I don't know which one was being referred to. I just don't want to mess these lights up and I want to get it right the first time.

I'll also repeat this question: What is it about the AW batteries that have allowed them to receive so many praises there? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: best choice for Quark Mini - voltage question*

What mode(s) are you looking to run?

The standard RCR is 4.2 volts, off the charger, and 3.6-3.7 ish under load.

If you are intending to run maximum, that voltage is too high. That is more voltage than required, and will directly drive the LED. The Q-mini will get hot, very hot.

If you get a '3 volt' RCR it will work better, if you want sustained use of high mode.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: best choice for Quark Mini - voltage question*



MichaelW said:


> What mode(s) are you looking to run?
> 
> The standard RCR is 4.2 volts, off the charger, and 3.6-3.7 ish under load.
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for the response. It would seem a shame to have the high power level on a light and not be able to use it. I doubt that I'd ever run it more than a minute or two tops on high, however. How long can you run them on high with the >3 volt batteries before you start pushing the limit. The vast majority of the time I would be using low and medium, I think.

What's different about these 3 volt RCRs to make them 3 volt and not something greater? Do they use the same chargers? Sorry for my complete ignorance here. . .


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: best choice for Quark Mini - voltage question*

http://www.light-reviews.com/4sevens_quark_mini_cr123/

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201375

I think with the '3 volt' RCR [LiFePO4 or 3.0V voltage regulated LiCoO2 cells] you can run high mode without overheating concerns.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: best choice for Quark Mini - voltage question*

There was no need to start a new thread on this - it's essentially the same topic, so you should have continued with the existing one. 

I'm merging them.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: best choice for Quark Mini - voltage question*



MichaelW said:


> What mode(s) are you looking to run?
> 
> The standard RCR is 4.2 volts, off the charger, and 3.6-3.7 ish under load.
> 
> ...



Would you guys say that a 4.2 volt RCR running on medium power would likely approximate the output of a 3 volt cell running on high on a Quark Mini 123? Also, I am correct in assuming that the higher voltage would raise the output of the light in the low mode as well?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 15, 2010)

No. The Qmini is voltage regulated, and use a high frequency PWM for medium & low modes.

Click on the first link, and see the output/runtime graph in the gallery.


----------

